# Little Colt 22



## Freeportfreedom (3 mo ago)

l
















Here's a little guy. Not sure age. It shoots, just no extraction. Not sure how to fix it, but it's not my go to.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Haven't seen one of those in a long time


----------



## Freeportfreedom (3 mo ago)

tony pasley said:


> Haven't seen one of those in a long time


$1000 and it could be yours.... Lol j/k.


----------



## Freeportfreedom (3 mo ago)

Would be interested in knowing the year, but can't find any markings


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It was marketed as a Lady's muffin gun they were a type of hand warmer used a lot in the late 1800s thru mid 1900s. Memory serves me correctly I think they started making them in about the 1880s but not sure Colt should be able to tell you.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

It is a Colt 4th Model Derringer , 22 short .
The extractor is a rod ... swing open the barrel and poke the empty out .
I want to say they were made from 1959 to 1963 ... some came in cased sets . I don't remember what the "extractor" looked like but each pistol came with one ...
I'm sure they soon got lost . I remember seeing Cased Sets for sale more as collectible than using firearm and they didn't cost very much . Some were all nickle plated with pearl grips , some blued and wood grips ... yours is blue , nickle and wood . I should have got a cased set but I was in high school and discovered Girls and Cars 
Gary


----------



## Freeportfreedom (3 mo ago)

gwpercle said:


> It is a Colt 4th Model Derringer , 22 short .
> The extractor is a rod ... swing open the barrel and poke the empty out .
> I want to say they were made from 1959 to 1963 ... some came in cased sets . I don't remember what the "extractor" looked like but each pistol came with one ...
> I'm sure they soon got lost . I remember seeing Cased Sets for sale more as collectible than using firearm and they didn't cost very much . Some were all nickle plated with pearl grips , some blued and wood grips ... yours is blue , nickle and wood . I should have got a cased set but I was in high school and discovered Girls and Cars
> Gary


Thanks for the data!


----------

